# Gloves/mitts with wrist guards inside for kids



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out Level gloves or Dakine Nova gloves. Both have kid options. 

Gloves Snowboard Gloves Snowboarding Mittens Gloves Ski - Level Gloves

Dakine Snowboard : Wristguard Glove Jr


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

+1 on the Level Gloves. Actually, the gloves aren't the best part...it's really the biomex system that protects your wrist. I actually swap it out into different pairs of gloves since I bought the Level Superpipe gloves and they are very bulky / warm...not ideal for most of the time I'm riding. I highly recommend this system for wrist protection though.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

been having a hard time finding level gloves anywhere especially online. the one place i found that does sell them, doesn't have right size


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a link to try, if you haven't already,…

Kids Level V Mitts

Hope it helps.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought mine from Level Snowboarding Gloves & Ski Race Gloves | Free Shipping too. 

Allsportprotection.com also has them: Level Gloves Fly Junior Snowboard Protective Gloves


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> I bought mine from Level Snowboarding Gloves & Ski Race Gloves | Free Shipping too.
> 
> Allsportprotection.com also has them: Level Gloves Fly Junior Snowboard Protective Gloves


been there and no size 9


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like they have a size 9 here: LEVEL 2015 Superpipe XCR Snow Gloves w/ Biomex Wrist Grd - Black - 9.0 - L - Interstate Mountain Company


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I vote for level also. I used the level fly glove for 4 years, finally got some hestras to replace them but still have the biomex guards....... I could actually Still use the gloves but damn they stink.....


----------

